# ALARM keeps going off help



## jon9731 (Apr 24, 2015)

So for the last two weeks my alarm has started to go most nights around 3-5am,

I have read all the other threads about it

the thing is it does it at my house and my friends house, always after its been left for a good 5 hours, I was thinking battery but really cant see it as it cranks runs perfect, anywhere close to bristol I can take it not main dealer?


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Litchfields


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Simonh said:


> Litchfields


Yep. Litchfield


----------



## jon9731 (Apr 24, 2015)

*alarm*

Thanks guys, its had alot of work done by litchfield so I will call them tomorrow
Any Ideas why this could be happening?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

I remember this happening on a few cars a couple of years ago, was related to a airwave signal from either a microwave/wireless router/wireless thermostat etc.


----------



## jon9731 (Apr 24, 2015)

I read this two but I have had car 3 months and never happened before, now happening at any address I stay at over night but never in the day!!


----------



## jon9731 (Apr 24, 2015)

Is there anyway of not arming the alarm? Temporary of course, 

I think once you walk away from the car it Arms automatic? any help be very greatful


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I put up a couple of threads on this as I had it. I think ultimately it was my thermostat but, I wouldn't be 100 % - it was hugely annoying whatever it was.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

Does it go off only once?


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

Could possibly try disabling the interior motion sensors (should be a button just above the interior mirror). Any coins in the centre console?


----------



## jon9731 (Apr 24, 2015)

Yes it just goes off the once its very annoying!!not every night but id say 4 out of 7 nights


----------



## Mike89 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey, I had this problem with my 370z, alarm sounding randomly. I took it to Infiniti and they checked the ECU to see what was triggering it. It turned out to be the bonnet switch! Sometimes because they are exposed to the weather they can become sticky or damaged. All it takes is for the switch to go open circuit and it simulates somebody trying to open your bonnet hence the alarm.

Could be something as simple as that, I am pretty sure the same switch will be used by Nissan in the GTR


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

I took mine to Birmingham NHPC and they did loads of checks and replaced a part (can't remember which off the top of my head) and that made no difference. Neither did disabling the interior sensors, closing all the vents, parking it flat etc etc. If I'd have kept it I would have put a new alarm in and had done with it.


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

The checks the NHPC did didn't show anything either so the change of part was just a bit of a guess.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

jon9731 said:


> Yes it just goes off the once its very annoying!!not every night but id say 4 out of 7 nights


What we have here is a battery voltage drop trigger.
Mine usually doesn't go off in the garage, randomly, unless I've driven a long trip, or topped off the battery with a charger. As the volts return to an acceptable, but lower level, the alarm triggers. Only once.

A new battery will postpone the inevitable, until it returns to the "in service" level, below the trigger point.

It's software engineers. You can't trust 'em.


----------

